# RAF - Raffles Capital



## System (4 April 2012)

Raffles Capital Limited (RAF) is focused on commercial property in Australia and New Zealand, and investments in listed and unlisted mining and resources companies. The company has two distinct business units, comprising investments and mining.

http://www.rafflescapital.com.au


----------

